# Chicken fried steak batter question...



## sherifffruitfly (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi all,

I just tried this chicken fried steak recipe:

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=2850&highlight=chicken+fried+steak

It was excellent. Just one question though. The "batter", after cooking the steaks, wasn't what I was expecting. I was expecting something more like "kentucky fried chicken" batter, where what the recipe  produced was more like what you would get by cooking pork chops  (in a flour/salt/peper mix).

Don't get me wrong - I totally dug the recipie. I'm just curious about what you would need to get the other kind of batter's consistency. Bread crumbs maybe?

Thanks for any suggestions,

cdj


----------



## Juliev (Oct 18, 2004)

Try adding alittle baking powder to your flour mixture.  If you're using, let's say 2 cups of flour, then add 1/2 tsp.. and.. coat the steak with the flour mixture first, then the egg, then the flour mixture again... the baking powder will make it light and crispy.


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 19, 2004)

I would use schnitzel coating.  If you Google "schnitzel recipe" you will get links like this http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/getrecipe.zsp?id=11200.

BTW, there is a restaurant in Chicago, IL, USA, that serves the best chicken fried steak sandwiches.  Traditionally, they cover it with "red sauce," but I order it dry because I like the crust.  Generally speaking, I think that they have the best greasy food in the World.  By the time you get home with a takeout bag from Ricobene's, it is soaked with grease, but, mmmmmmmm so good!

The restaurant is:

Ricobene's
252 W. 26th St.
Chicago, IL


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 20, 2004)

I dip mine in flour, then buttermilk, then crushed saltine crackers, It is very good.


----------



## donnaohooh (Oct 23, 2004)

I just do mine in flour, egg and then bread crumbs.  Donna


----------

